# Hetzner goes SysCP



## Lonesome Walker (1. Apr. 2009)

Ich kann es zwar nicht nachvollziehen, da ich (fast) alle ISP-Scripte durchgetestet habe, aber ich frage mich schon so ein kleines bisschen, warum nicht ISPConfig gewählt wurde.

Ich kenne SysCP so gut, daß ich mich DAGEGEN entschieden habe 

Klar weiß ich, daß, um ISPConfig zu installieren, bissel viel auf der Konsole eingegeben werden muß, aber hey, danach habe ich eine KLASSE Verwaltungsoberfläche, gegen die sogar PLESK und Co. alt aussehen.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

> Ich kann es zwar nicht nachvollziehen, da ich (fast) alle ISP-Scripte durchgetestet habe, aber ich frage mich schon so ein kleines bisschen, warum nicht ISPConfig gewählt wurde.


Keine Ahnung. Ihr könnt aber alle gerne mal eine (Beschwerde) Mail an Hetzner schreiben  Da der ISPConfig.org und .de Server auch bei denen liegt, werde ich das auch machen.



> Klar weiß ich, daß, um ISPConfig zu installieren, bissel viel auf der Konsole eingegeben werden muß


Vermutlich hast Du dann noch nicht ISPconfig 3 getestet, dass konfiguriert nämlich alles automatisch. Wäre im Fall von Hetzner vrmutlich aber auch egal, da sie den kunden ja sowieso ein komplettes Image aufspielen und es nicht für jeden Server manuell installieren.


----------



## Falcon37 (1. Apr. 2009)

Habe es auch gerade durch den Newsletter erfahren - SysCP?! L0000L! 
SysCP sieht nicht nur blöd aus, kein Vergleich zu ISPConfig - schon von den Funktionen und der Sicherheit gesehen.
Wie kann das sein, ich beschwere mich - hoffe viele folgen mir 
-> Oder besser ein_e Petition starten.
_


----------



## Lonesome Walker (1. Apr. 2009)

PETITION!

PETITION!

Stimmt, die 3er habe ich noch nicht installiert, keinen Server frei, und VM spielen macht nicht so viel Spaß 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Upgrade einer 2er (auch ältere!) auf die 3er Version aus?
Hat wer schon Erfahrungen? Ich meine, man schrottet sich ja ungern sein System ;-)


----------



## planet_fox (1. Apr. 2009)

Hab mich auch gewundert darüber schon letzten Newsletterl.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Upgrade einer 2er (auch ältere!) auf die 3er Version aus?


Geht aus technischen Gründen nicht.



> Hat wer schon Erfahrungen? Ich meine, man schrottet sich ja ungern sein System ;-)


Ich hab es jetzt auf unserem (Firmen) Mailserver jetzt seit fast einem Jahr am laufen und es läuft absolut stabil. Im Bereich Webserver hab ich noch nicht von 2 auf 3 umgestellt, die 2er laufen gut und man sollte laufende Systeme nicht unbedingt anfassen  Neue werden aber mit dem 3er erstellt.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Zum Thema Hetzner:

Ich habe ihnen eine offizielle Email vom ISPConfig Projekt geschickt und Ihnen Unterstützung bei der Erstellung eines ISPConfig Images angeboten und nach dem Grund für dei Entscheidung für syscp gefragt. Ich habe schon eine Antwort bekommen was ich schon mal sehr positiv finde und was die guten Erfahrungen die ich mit Hetzner im Server Bereich habe unterstreicht. Nicht umsonst habe ich und andere hier sowie bei Howtoforge Hetzner oft empfohlen. Hetzner hat ISPConfig auch evaluiert und sich in der "finalen" Entscheidung für syscp entschieden, einen Grund für die Entscheidung wurde mir nicht mitgeteilt. Sie wollen vielleicht ein 2. Controlpanel anbieten wenn es mit syscp gut läuft und sie bedanken sich für meine Anregung.

Also wenn Ihr dort was bewegen wollt und Kunde bei Hetznner seit dann solltet ihr ruhig mal beim Support nach ISPConfig fragen. Ich bin sicher dass eine entsprechende positive Nachfrage da einiges bewirken kann.


----------



## Lonesome Walker (1. Apr. 2009)

Worauf Du Dich verlassen kannst.

Ich habe dort 4 eigene Server, und betreue insgesamt 53 Server für Kunden.

Ich denke, da sollte ich genug Mails versenden


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Danke, aber nicht übertreiben  Das soll wirklich kein Aufruf sein Hetzner zu bombardieren! Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit Hetzner als Server Anbieter und ich denke sie sind einer der besten zur Zeit in Deutschland (von den großen Massenhostern) sind und einer der letzten der sich faire und durchschaubare AGB bewahrt hat. Ich bin bereit eher ein paar euro mehr zu zahlen wenn dafür auch gleich der korrekte Preis auf der Homepage steht und man vernünftige Kündigungsfristen hat. Auch wenn ich halt diese Entscheidung aus ganz persönlichen Gründen nicht gut finde


----------



## Falcon37 (1. Apr. 2009)

Früher oder später werden die SysCP User auf Hetzer unzufrieden werden und nach einer Alternative fragen, da wird ISPConfig bestimmt immer attraktiver für die werden...  Habe gerade eine seeehr lange Mail an hetzner.de geschrieben warum ispconfig 2 und 3 allgemein besser ist und warum es nicht angeboten wird, vielleicht bringt es was... Freunde von mir schreiben den auch mal ein paar Mails zum Thema. Spam bringt glaub ich nichts, das macht die nur sauer...


----------



## Lonesome Walker (1. Apr. 2009)

Wer sagt denn was von Spam...?

Ich rede von höflichen Mails mit Argumenten...


----------



## planet_fox (1. Apr. 2009)

Ich schreib auch was, aber ich werde taktisch vorgehn. Ich schreib das wie einen abschiedsbrief oder. 


```
Liebe Damen....

Ich habe ihren gestrigen Newsletter mit traurigkeit und bestürzung aufnehmen müssen. 
Wieder einmal konnte ich in ihrem Newsletter keine guten Nachrichten lesen. In der
 Zeiten der bitteren Wirtschaftskrise, habe ich ihre Information über das SysCp Image
 das nun angeboten wird als weiteren Rückschlag wahrgenommen. Um eine weitere
 ausdehnung der Krise vorzubeugen und die IT Szene des Landes wieder aufstreben
 zu lassen bitte ich nun ihr Unternehmen eine baldige umsetzung eines ISP2 und ISP3 Images an zu bieten. 

Gruß

Horst
```







Spass bei Seite, ich werde auch mal eine Mail schreiben nächste Woche


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Bitte wirklich kein spam und nervt sie nicht, sonst wirkt es sich nur negativ aus!


----------



## planet_fox (1. Apr. 2009)

Ja, das war ja nur "Spass" Till


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Apr. 2009)

Das hat jetzt wenig mit dem Thema hier zu tun, aber die Rechtschreibung vom Support ist recht schlecht, zumindestens von einigen da, die Antwort gerade war super schlecht/nicht lesbar. Werde nichts zitieren und keine Namen nennen, will ja keinen bloß stellen. aber: Hatte das jemand auch schon mal=? 

*aber BTT:* Spam ist strafbar   Bringt so viel wie die_ Viiiiaagraa_ Werbung die jeden Morgen in meinem Postfach ist - nichts.


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, hatte in letzter Zeit aber auch wenig mit dem Support zu tun.


----------



## lindesbs (2. Apr. 2009)

Aufgrund jenes Newsletters habe ich mir sysCP auch mal wieder angeschaut. Nach wenigen Minuten aber auch gelassen, weil es einfach nicht gut war.
Bin seit ueber einem Jahr mit ISPConfig2 sehr gut bedient.
ISPConfig3 gefaellt mir nicht ganz so gut, weil die starke Trennung der Domains zwischen den Services mir nicht zusagt.
Mir ist es lieber, wenn ich sage Kunde A hat Domain M1 und M2 und kann dort beliebig seine Zusaetze eintragen, wie in der 2 eben gemacht.

Ich bin dann einige Stunden bei ISPCP haengen geblieben. Der VHCS Fork. Ist wirklich gut geworden, hat aber bei weitem nicht so viele Moeglichkeiten wie ISPCOnfig 2.

Das einizige, was mir nun nur noch zum perfekten System fehlt sind gute und einfache Subdomain Verwaltung.

Aber warum Hetzner syscp genommen hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Aber erstaunlich ist es schon, das ein Newsletter doch so oft gelesen wird, und auch solche Reaktionen hervorrufen kann.


----------



## Dennis (22. Apr. 2009)

Als Laie kann ich die verschiedenen Control Panels nur schwer beurteilen. Ich hatte 2005 mit Syscp angefangen. Das ganze lief eigentlich schon von Beginn an nicht einwandfrei, aber ich hatte wenig Lust und war zu faul, mich mit der ganzen Thematik zu befassen.

Aufgrund eines Hardware Upgrades bin ich letztes Jahr auch gleich auf ISPConfig umgestiegen und war von Anfang an begeistert. Nicht nur, dass die Installation aufgrund der Howtos (insbesondere Perfect Server Setup) kinderleicht ist, der Support ist ebenfalls phänomenal - selbst kostenpflichtige Produkte werden selten so gut supported. Installation und Support bei Syscp sind meiner Meinung nach nicht annähernd so gut. Von daher würde ich auf jeden Fall immer nur ISPconfig weiterempfehlen.

Im Hetzner Forum bin ich aber auf mögliche Gründe für die Entscheidung zugunsten Syscp gestoßen.

1. ISPConfig 3 verwendet mydns und bind soll erst später als Option kommen.
2. Syscp greift wenig ins System ein, z. B. verwendet es die Standard Config Files.
3. Kein Upgrade von ISPConfig 2 auf 3 möglich.

In wie weit die ersten beiden Punkte stimmen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Der letzte Punkt stammt von mir. Auch wenn ich mit ISPConfig 2 vollkommen zufrieden bin und ich bislang keine Funktionen vermißt habe, kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass dies bei Hetzner ein Kritikpunkt gewesen sein könnte.

Es wird wahrscheinlich sowieso nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis Hetzner ISPConfig als Alternative anbietet. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es bei den Betriebssystemen damals auch nicht soviel Auswahl wie jetzt.


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2009)

zu 1) Soweit ich weiß wurde die Entscheidung von hetzner getroffen bevor ISPConfig 3 released wurde. Daher kann das meines erachtens nicht wirklich eine Rolle gespielt haben.

zu 2) ISPConfig benutzt auch die standard Konfigurationsdateien und greift nicht weiter in das system ein.
zu 3) ISPConfig 3 ist nichta als Update für ISPConfig 2 gedacht, es ist eine komplett andere Software. ISPConfig 2 wird genauso wie ISPConfig 3 weiter entwickelt. ISPConfig 2 ist ein single Server Control panel das auf Linux system user aufsetzt wohingegen ispconfig 3 ein multi Server Control panel ist das für virtuelle User gemacht ist. daraus ergibt sich auch der Grund warum man nicht updaten kann, da es technisch einfach nicht möglich ist. Das ist also in etwa so als ob man bemängeln würde dass man openoffice nicht als update für ms word nehmen kann, obwohl man doch in beiden Texte verfassen kann oder dass windows 7 nicht als Update für Ubuntu taugt.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Apr. 2009)

> dass windows 7 nicht als Update für Ubuntu taugt


Ich war eigendlich davon ausgegangen das man Windows 7 bei nicht geffallen auf Ubuntu upgraden kann 

dann gibts ja wieder keine Vorteile für das M$ System


----------



## s0n0fsam (13. Mai 2009)

fehlt nicht ein support ticket system in ispconfig?[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

Nein, das gibt es in ISPConfig 2 und 3. Aber ich würde sowieso ein externes einsetzen, es gibt da jede Menge gute Systeme.


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal.
Bin neu hier und muss erst einmal vorraus setzen das ich so gut wie kaum Linuxkenntnisse habe, mir die aber aneignen möchte. Habe vorher mit Webmin gearbeitet was gut klappte aber bei der Standardinstallation von Debian bei Hetzner nicht so richtig läuft. Ich habe das Image bei Hetzner mit syscp aufgespielt, was auch gut klappte. Leider hat es wohl doch einige Fehler da ein Mailversand mit ext. emailclienten nicht richtig funktioniert ausser man konfiguriert um. 
Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht und der Werbung mit einfachen Servermanagment vertraut. So wird jedenfalls der Eindruck bei Syscp für MICH vermittelt. Das Forum ist keine Hilfe da man als Ahnungsloser wie mich eigentlich nur blöde Antworten erhält.
Als ich nach Alternativen suchte bin ich hier gelandet und etwas über ISPconfig gelesen. Ist es eine Alternative oder artet es auch in Installations bzw. Konfigurationskrämpfe aus wie bei Syscp? Mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
Was ich bei allen Systemen vermisse sind Updatefunktionen für Linux. Geht das nicht über eine Servermanagmentsoftware?
Sorry, wenn es eine dumme Frage sein sollte.


----------



## Falcon37 (15. Mai 2009)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Ist es eine Alternative oder artet es auch in Installations bzw. Konfigurationskrämpfe aus wie bei Syscp? Mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt.


ISPConfig ist einfach zu Installieren und zu verstehen, einfach ein Howto abarbeiten und im Regel Fall läuft alles. SysCP ist sowieso Mist wie ich finde...


Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Was ich bei allen Systemen vermisse sind Updatefunktionen für Linux. Geht das nicht über eine Servermanagmentsoftware?


Das updaten solltest du immer manuell machen, schon aus Sicherheitsgründen, mir ist kein Panel bekannt das eine Auto-Update Funktion anbietet, aber z.B. ISPConfig 3 informiert dich über falls es Updates für den Server gibt. Aja aber unter SuSE kann man automatisches Update einstellen, ich würde das aber keinen empfehlen


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Mai 2009)

ok dann lese ich erstmal die Anleitung bevor ich mich ranmache. Falls mir etwas unklar ist kann ich vorher fragen und nicht erst wenn das System nicht mehr läuft. SYScp ist zwar vorkonfiguriert bei Hetzner aber Emailversand geht nicht, nach einstellen auf SSL kann man garnicht mehr auf System drauf und die Pfade zu den Domainverzeichnissen sind voll der Müll und ich kann Datenbanknamen nicht selbst vergeben.
Mal sehen wie weit ich mit meinen Linuxkenntnissen komme. Das Forum von SYScp kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt seit über einen Tag dran, habe 3 mal ein neues Image aufgespielt aber komme nicht annähernd durch das Howtow weil viele beschriebene Dinge bei Hetzner einfach nicht funktionieren. Vielleicht ist das der Grund für die Entscheidung. Syscp läuft zwar bei Hetzner aber man kann mit dem System keine Mails von ausserhalb senden wenn man sich nicht auf wenige Clienten beschränkt die einen Fehler umgehen. 
Insgesamt bin ich erst einmal etwas entäuscht.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Mai 2009)

Also unsere Server laufen auch Hetzner und habe bisher noch keine erfahrungen gemacht das dies bei Hetzner nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Was genau geht denn bei Dir nicht bei der Installation? Wir haben nur Hetzner Server und einige mit ISPConfig 3 und es gab nie ein Problem bei der Installation oider beim Betrieb.

Als Basis nimmst Du am besten ein Debian Lenny minimal image und fängst dann im Tutorial dort an wo der SSH Daemon installiert wird (ab Punkt 5).

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3-p3


----------

